# Charlotte Bobcats @ Philadelphia 76ers (March 11)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (12-46) vs Philadelphia 76er's (29-32)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs









*</center>


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Hart is gonna have a very difficult time with AI. We need to give the ball to Gerald and make him create against Korver or if they switch and let Iggy guard Gerald, give the ball to Bogans. I think Brezec will have another big night, and we pull the upset

Bobcats 89
Sixers85

___Scratch that Gerald won;t be playing. Were dead.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet on the Bobcats/Sixers game with your points


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I doubt that the Bobcats win, but Philly haven't exactly been on a tear or anything. When we're on the road, wins are very rare, but we did manage to beat Houston on the road earlier this year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Live updates 

End of 1st Quarter
Charlotte: 20
Philadelphia: 20

*Emeka Okafor*: 7 points/3 rebounds/1 steal
_*Courtney Alexander*_: 2 points/3 rebounds/2 assists


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

End of 1st Half
Charlotte: 39
Philadelphia: 57

*Emeka Okafor*: 13 points/6 rebounds/1 steal/1block
_*Courtney Alexander*_: 3 points/4 rebounds/3 assists

Egh, we gave up almost 40 (37) points in that quarter. At least we had a respectable second half of the quarter. At one stage the quarter score was 16-2


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We had decent 1st and last quarters, scoring as much as we gave up. But we really lost the game in the middle two quarters, we gave up 71 points, and scored 39.

Boxscore 

Courtney Alexander seemed to of had a good game, 5 points/4 rebounds/7 assists. Has he been much of a player lately?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Courtney Alexander seemed to of had a good game, 5 points/4 rebounds/7 assists. Has he been much of a player lately?


Hey Theo! it's Cory not Courtney :biggrin: I kind of wish we had him, where is he now?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its amazing that being in NC about an hour away from Charlotte that I don't get C-Set. wtf?


----------

